# Mini-Meet-Up? London and/or Hull



## LaFoto (Apr 1, 2010)

Is there anyone out there in Hull or about who'd like to meet up with me on Thursday, 13 May, or Friday, 14 May.

Or on Monday evening, 17 May,  in or around London?
Or would anyone want to spend time with me on Tuesday, 18 May? (I'd need to return home from Heathrow Airport on that Tuesday in the evening).


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 2, 2010)

No members in the Hull area? At all???

If not then a question to who might be familiar with the area: what would be worthwhile going to, as I must occupy myself on those two days, mentioned (13 and 14 May) while DH is at work!

And there's no one there in the London area who'd want to have a pint with me on that Monday night? Maybe?


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 3, 2010)

Hallo?

Does anyone read me?

LaFoto to UK members, LaFoto to UK members - do you read me?


----------



## Lensmeister (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll meet up 

but you know that.

Won't be posting after this though.  

Contact me on FB


----------



## Lil Loui (May 9, 2010)

Hello,

I'm in Oxford. But would have been willing to come to London if a) I didn't have choir rehearsal on Mon nights & b) wasn't working on Tues.. Sorry.

Hull is quite a pretty place - I've been there once for a weekend a few years ago. There's lots of things to take photos of.
From my memory there's an aquarium & harbour area.
Nice inner city area & shopping malls.
Posh shopping area.
Train Station.
It's funny, not many people say many good things about it. But I'm sure you'll come up with quite a few nice pics.

Cheers,
Lil Loui.


----------



## Overread (May 9, 2010)

Ahh sorry for not noticing this earler! 
Sadly I'm in totally the wrong area of the country for either Hull or London so I won't be able to attend. Pester that otterking though he is near to London (well at least a lot nearer than I )


----------



## LaFoto (May 9, 2010)

Plans have changed meanwhile, anyway, so I'm not going to be in London at all. Just Hull, and I've already found someone to meet up with on Thursday (not from this forum :shock: ), then it's the weekend (including the Friday) that I'll be spending with DH, and I'm going home on Monday morning from Manchester.

Well, all that is the PLAN now. 
The volcano may decide otherwise. You NEVER know these days...!


----------

